# Please type male nurses.....



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

I recently became sick and had to spend some time in the hospital near my house; there seems to be quite a few male nurses, I was wondering what MBTI type is generally correlated with male nurses. I do not mean to be stereotypical (as an female ENTJ entrepreneur I know stereotypes all too well).. These male nurses seem to have a quality that i cannot put my finger on, I want to know more about them, For purely scientific reasons :wink:


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

Helweh18 said:


> I recently became sick and had to spend some time in the hospital near my house; there seems to be quite a few male nurses, I was wondering what MBTI type is generally correlated with male nurses. I do not mean to be stereotypical (as an female ENTJ entrepreneur I know stereotypes all too well).. These male nurses seem to have a quality that i cannot put my finger on, *I want to know more about them, For purely scientific reasons* :wink:


:wink::wink:

male or female, i guess most nurses are isfj


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

That doesn't make any sense. Are you asking what type of personality maybe attracted to a career in nursing?
I don't think nurses of male or female persuasion could have a different correlation to MBTI. 

You don't mean to stereotype, but that's exactly what you're going to get when you ask this question.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

My cousin is an ISFJ male nurse.


----------



## galactic collision (May 1, 2014)

I voted for fun, but I don't think this post is going to give you very productive results...it's all just gonna be stereotypes.


----------



## Mac The Knife (Nov 5, 2014)

I was a CNA T_T


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

My aunt (sorry, not male) is an ISFJ nurse.


----------

